# Prom 2007



## Just 1 More (Apr 1, 2007)

My daughter went to the Senior prom last night (she's only a sophomore) with her boyfriend (he's a senior) 
They grow up so fast    














Beauty and the beast


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's one beautiful young lady.  Man am I glad I had boys, but yes they do grow up very quickly. Great pics BTW.


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope you explained to that young man how your shotgun reacted if his watch malfunctioned....

Man I'm glad I gotta boy.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great looking kids!!! 

Pretty scary how quickly they grow up!!!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes they do grow up fast.  Bet you remember the day she came home.  Thanks for sharing the photos so you could brag on her and how much she looks like her mom.  

Hoss


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 1, 2007)

She's beautiful Just1 more, I'm not looking forward to those days...I've got two girls that I'm gonna have to lock up until they are 25... Great photos.


----------



## CAL (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Melissa,who is that ole coyote in the fishing shirt with tha beard and tha mustache?Oh,of all people that's you Frank.Didn't recognize you with that beautiful young lady standing with ya!
Melissa,ya done growed up girl and ya plumb beautiful.I hope your prom was a lots of fun.Take care of ya ole daddy girl.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep dat last picture Beauty and the beast Dang she shore is might purty little lady you might wanna take them thar two boys a side and show em ya collection of guns so as if the hands strike after closing time...   I done and been down tis Road  now they married and got me some Grandkids and what fun they are!!!!!


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice lookin' lady you've got there, Just 1.

Been there, done that (X 2).

The next few years will greatly add grey to your hair, knots to your stomach, and aches to your head.

Your worst fear will probably be that she brings home a boy that reminds you of yourself at that age (I know mine was).

Good luck.  And congratulations.  

The Snakeman


----------



## countrytime (Apr 1, 2007)

just 1 more you better very beautiful young lady. She must have got here looks from mom. (ha ha) Hope everything went well and she had a good time. I got a few more years then I will be doing the same posting.


----------



## Snakeman (Apr 1, 2007)

countrytime said:
			
		

> SHOT GUN, FIFLE AND 4X4 AND A FAT BOYS CAN SURVIVE


countrytime-----what's a "FIFLE"?   

The Snakeman


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 1, 2007)

Just 1 More,
  I know how you feel. My oldest daughter graduated last year and I have three girls left and one son. I always enjoyed showing my guns to the guys my oldest brought home. I didn't see them but one time here at the house. The rest of the times I saw them I was in uniform giving them the eye....know what i mean.... Beautiful young lady you have raised. Congrats. Tim


----------



## DDD (Apr 2, 2007)

Just1 more, beautiful girl you got there.  I have one that will be 5 in May and I am already worried about her growing up!


----------



## leo (Apr 2, 2007)

*Beautiful young lady Just 1 More*

Thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 2, 2007)

I told her, one time, that I was going to lock her in her room so she wouldn't grow up.. Her reply "Daaad,, I'm still going to grow up, i'll just be locked in my room"


----------



## CAL (Apr 2, 2007)

She has really grown up Frank since I saw her last.Man how time flies.


----------



## miller (Apr 2, 2007)

You have a beautiful daughter! Mine is almost two and I'm already dreading the teen years.....


----------



## parkerman (Apr 4, 2007)

I have two girls as well and am not looking forward to those days....

Great pics Frank....beautiful young lady.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, She is my one and only. She means the world to me just as i'm sure yours do to you.. Make sure you give them all a great big hug today because it seems like only yesterday she was a baby.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dang Bud, you got one beautiful daughter there.  

Hope everything went smoothly and she got home safe and sound.


----------



## pnome (Apr 4, 2007)

Your daughter has about the most perfect set of teeth I think I've ever seen.  How much did that cost ya?


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 4, 2007)

pnome said:


> Your daughter has about the most perfect set of teeth I think I've ever seen.  How much did that cost ya?



Would you believe that is 100% natural.. never needed braces


----------



## Trizey (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd never let her out of the house!!!

Beautiful young lady!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 4, 2007)

I can certainly see why you placed her picture on the bragging board. Keep them young men in line!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Southern Steel said:


> Keep them young men in line!!



You could always tell them that you don't mind going back to prison....


----------



## pnome (Apr 4, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Would you believe that is 100% natural.. never needed braces



Well dang.  That's some nice X-chromosomes you got there.


----------



## DaGris (Apr 10, 2007)

she is buetiful...........but I know what I did after prom.....you better start asking some questions with a lie detector.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 10, 2007)

DaGris said:


> she is buetiful...........but I know what I did after prom.....you better start asking some questions with a lie detector.



LOL... i'm waaaay ahead of ya... One of the parents picked them up from the prom and they all went back to thier house for snacks and then her mom picked her up and they went home.. I trust her, she is a really great girl


----------



## jinx0760 (Apr 10, 2007)

*God Bless You!*

Having two grown daughters and a beautiful Grand daughter,  you will need all the help you can get!  Beautiful pic's and good luck?


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 10, 2007)

Pretty southern belle right there!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Apr 10, 2007)

You have a beautiful daughter.


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 15, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> LOL... i'm waaaay ahead of ya... One of the parents picked them up from the prom and they all went back to thier house for snacks and then her mom picked her up and they went home.. I trust her, she is a really great girl




Good deal. My son, who is 19, took his girlfriend to the prom last night. She is a junior. My wife gave him a "goin' over" about how he is supposed to conduct himself. Her dad gave him one, too, with my approval. I have a 17 year old daughter, also. So I told him(her dad) to tell him anything he wants to, 'cause I got one to look after, too.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Apr 30, 2007)

i can see why he took a sophomore


----------



## skinzem (May 1, 2007)

Great pics, shes a real ringer, my daughter is 22 now but I remembers showin a few boys the 7mm ruger w/stainless barrel and bragin bout the 330yd shot on a doe.....hope she had a good time, there are pleanty more left for you together.....


----------

